# 8dio anniversary sale - up tp 30% off storewide*



## oinnam (Aug 5, 2013)

*8Dio ANNIVERSARY SALE - UP TP 30% OFF STOREWIDE**

Make sure to take advantage of our ANNIVERSARY SALE!!! A storewide sale with up to 30% OFF on ALL our products. Create your own product bundle by adding 2 or more products to the cart and use any of following discount codes in the cart:

10% off for 2 or more products (requires min. purchase: $100) copy/paste this code: 8dioanniversary10

20% off for 3 or more products (requires min. purchase: $200) copy/paste this code: 8dioanniversary20

30% off for 4 or more products (requires min. purchase: $400) copy/paste this code: 8dioanniversary30

This sale ONLY lasts till *August 17th 2013*. 

-> http://8dio.com/instrument/8dio-2nd-anniversary/

[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1782244[/flash]

Letter from our CEO: 
"A little over two years ago I was in the process of creating 8Dio. The key motivation was to create products founded in artistry, expression and inspiration - and to create a company that would always be changing. 8Dio has created 40 products in the last two years ranging from an extensive hybrid catalog to the most expressive orchestral strings ever sampled, from an incredible collection of eclectic instruments like the Bazantar to several deep-sampled guitar instruments, from the most playable woodwind collection to the freshest sounds of EDM, from completely mad experiments like deep-sampling a kitty cat to recording the biggest symphony orchestra in the history of sampling. 

So how did it all happen? It happened because of you. 8Dio would not exist without our incredibly loyal supporters and steady growth allowing us to do even more wild projects. 8Dio would not exist without a fantastic team of talented employees and collaborators. 8Dio exists because you all support this mad and beautiful vision - and for that I am eternally humbled and grateful.

I am also incredibly excited for our upcoming announcements. The whole team has been working for over a year on our upcoming 8W project and the launch of our V8P Club, which is an exclusive sample line designed for 8Dio's loyal customers. 8W is the largest symphony orchestra ever sampled and amongst the best sample libraries I have used in my life.

But more on all this soon - the brightest days are ahead of us.

Thank you all for your kind support.

Best - Troels"


----------



## oinnam (Aug 8, 2013)

Take advantage of this amazing SALE! :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe Troels doesn't want me to say this but all I wanted was Hybrid Tools vol 1 and the new Claire KLB..... BUT, I also wanted 30% off. :D 

But according to the 'rules' you have to buy *4* products. Since I have most of what they have made - it was a challenge - THEN - I noticed two $9 products (seahorse and bottles) - that I didn't have.

Honestly I was just going to put them in the cart, get the 30 off and not even download them - didn't think I had a use for them - serving the greater good, etc.....

Hybrid vol 1 and Claire KLB were everything I'd hoped they'd be - so then I said what the heck - I paid for 'throwaways'. I DL'd and what a surprise - (with the sale) - $6/each - the 'seahorse' one is going on a cue today (albeit nestled) - but just the sound to give me a 'unique' voice in that cue.

Thanks Troels and Colin for providing me with the tools to put my best foot forward with my clients.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 8, 2013)

Love this deal 

Looking at Rhythmic Aura, would someone like to give thoughts on Vol 1 vs Vol 2? I know acoustic and electronic. But there are only dressed cues on Vol. 2, and there are no videos on Vol. 2 anywhere on 8dio. The Vol 2 page has embedded Vol 1 vids actually. Would love to hear more.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 8, 2013)

> Looking at Rhythmic Aura, would someone like to give thoughts on Vol 1 vs Vol 2? I know acoustic and electronic. But there are only dressed cues on Vol. 2, and there are no videos on Vol. 2 anywhere on 8dio. The Vol 2 page has embedded Vol 1 vids actually. Would love to hear more.



I'm with you here. I KNOW I would own a lot more 8DIO products , but they have such a lack of in-depth videos which makes me hesitant to buy their products. I'm interested the Rhythmic Aura series too , but showing the tweaking of one patch doesn't showcase the product. I've been looking at several other products here too , but can't pull the trigger because I don't know what I'm getting sadly. Potential sales lost on me due to lack of proper walk through videos are Hybrid Rhythms , Rhythmic Aura VOL 1 and 2 , Ambient Guitars, Liberis ,and Epic Percussions .

I took the plunge and got Hybrid Tools Vol 1 , have been thrilled with it and would like to get more , but I need to see and hear more. I'd love to get in on this deal but it doesn't look it will happen.

I don't even flinch when I get libraries from Cinesamples, Spitfire Audio , Impact Soundworks , Soundiron , Strezov Sampling Etc , because I know what I'm getting when I buy these due to the wealth of previews and walkthroughs.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Aug 9, 2013)

Just checked my bookmarks - I remember watching a few video walkthroughs on Youtube, and although they're not official ones by 8DIO, they do give a good impression of what's included (note: I have both Rhythmic Aura and Hybrid Tools volumes, but not the Hybrid Rhythms lib).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaKi2Jrfuc4 (Rhythmic Aura 1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDH9y4m6SaM (Rhythmic Aura 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpfRFiFX4eY (Rhythmic Aura 1+2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1vwnZoNfSg (Hybrid Rhythms)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w0KEo2ncgU (Hybrid Tools 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX1g-76IfeE (Hybrid Tools 2)

...hope this somewhat helps the decisionmaking.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 9, 2013)

Not really. I've seen that one on Rhythmic 2 and it hardly shows anything, just cycling through what seems to be a dozen or so gated synth sounds. :( 

Since you have both Rhythmic Auras, would you like to compare the two, tell us your impressions?


----------



## Chriss Ons (Aug 9, 2013)

snowleopard @ Fri 09 Aug said:


> (...)it hardly shows anything, just cycling through what seems to be a dozen or so gated synth sounds. :(


That's really what both Rhythmic Auras are: a large and well-designed/-produced collection of synthetic and organic sounds with an easy to use interface for the gate and effects. The videos I linked to indeed aren't terribly exciting since they're quite static in nature, but IMHO they give a good idea of the sonic character and production values of the Auras, nonetheless.



snowleopard @ Fri 09 Aug said:


> (...)Since you have both Rhythmic Auras, would you like to compare the two, tell us your impressions?



Well for starters I can't recommend one over the other - they both complement eachother nicely, but in terms of structure, Vol.2 is better organized (basses, mid/high synths / low/mid/high "auras" are categories which in Vol.2 make things easier to find than, say, "Electric Violin pt.2" or "M Electro Acoustic pt.3" in Vol.1) so it works faster, for me at least. In vol. 1 it's a little harder to remember what's where. Sonically, Vol.2 is a bit more agressive, even glitchy here and there, and it has more stereo movement overall. So IMO some of the sounds in vol.2 tend to draw attention to themselves a little more than those in Vol.1. Whether that's a positive or a negative depends on what you use it in - because both Aura's work equally well when they're burried in the mix or are more upfront, it entirely depends on the context. 

Look, strictly speaking, there's nothing in the Aura's you can't make yourself if you roll up your sleeves - I guess most people on here know how to mangle sounds, put them through a gate and sync/automate to their project - but it's one hell of a timesaver if you need a few great sounding, gated patterns to flesh out an arrangement, or to add motion/depth to an existing track. I've had these VI's for quite a while and even though they're not "playable synths" in the strict sense, I don't have the impression I'm anywhere near the point where I exhausted the sounds/possibilites/combinations - that, and the fact it sounds pretty great and works really well out of the box, made both Auras a worthwile purchase for me. Putting together my own arsenal of similar patterns and sounds would take ages... and whether my results would rival Troels' is, ehr, rather unlikely. Quite simply because it is not my forte. But, as is the case with any recommendation, your mileage (and opinon) may differ greatly from mine.

On a final note, since their release, quite a few other libs have come along that cover similar ground - however, 8Dio's commercial thread isn't the place to discuss them, I suppose.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 9, 2013)

I hear what you're saying. I listen to some demos of Rhythmic Aura, and Hybrid Tools and think, _"I could probably make most of this in Omnisphere..."_ then I keep thinking, _"...if I had several hours or days of spare time on my hands." _

Thanks for your description. Much appreciated. Is Vol 1. really that much more acoustic than Vol. 2? Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Aug 9, 2013)

snowleopard @ Fri 09 Aug said:


> Is Vol 1. really that much more acoustic than Vol. 2? Doesn't seem like it.



You're right, it's not. The acoustic/synthetic thing is a bit of a misnomer, as it only says something about the source material - which is not what you're getting - you're getting the processed sounds (maybe 'produced' is a better term here) running through the rhythmic gate and then it's up to you whether you tweak/mangle/shape them even further using the FX/EQ, but often I find that's not even needed - the sounds are great "as is". Or I'll use other plugins.

Another angle to look at it, and which I didn't mention earlier, is that what's included in each .nki (about 30 rhythms or so, it's +2 octaves mapped chromatically both in vol. 1 and 2) often serves as inspiration - not just in terms of _how it sounds_, but also how it is grouped and blends together. This is only revealed when you start layering the patterns and/or alternating between them, and this is what the videos to which I posted links indeed fail to demonstrate. (So yeah, 8DIO might want to consider doing some additional walkthrough videos for this series - wouldn't hurt.)


----------



## oinnam (Aug 10, 2013)

JUST ONE MORE DAY!!!


----------



## tmm (Aug 12, 2013)

(finally) picked up Adagio Violins & Dubstep! Along with Epic Toms & Solo Taiko. Thanks so much for the sale!


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 12, 2013)

Picked up four too. Gr8 sale.


----------



## oinnam (Aug 14, 2013)

The party continues in celebration of our anniversary so we decided to extend our bundle sale until the end of the week (August 17th) !!! :D


----------



## tmm (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh man... I'm addicted to the percussion I just picked up (epic toms & solo taiko)... must resist second round of percussion purchases...

EDIT: couldn't resist... Epic Dhol + Taiko Ens, Music Box :roll: , & Free Radicals. I'm done now, really. About to test them out now!


----------



## oinnam (Aug 17, 2013)

Just a few hours left on our big Anniversary Sale. So get all you need now! : )))


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 19, 2013)

Couldn't resist either! Gr8 sale.


----------



## oinnam (Aug 19, 2013)

You guys rock! Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## tmm (Aug 20, 2013)

Topped it off with the 8Dioboe, and love it. So much great, useful material. Thank you!


----------



## FrozeN (Aug 22, 2013)

Ouch..... finally got my internet up and.... missed this big time! >8o


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 22, 2013)

Labor day is coming up. Right Troels? o


----------

